# Dog the Bounty Hunter = Racist?



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

*Warning: These tapes contain racist and offensive language.*

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/dog_bounty_hunter_racial_slur_tape/celebrity/64325



Wow... there goes his career.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

That he ever had one in the first place was even sadder....


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

His wife is a real treat


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i feel for the guy. 

he screwed up, admitted it, and apologized profusely.

can't ask for more than that.

and, no, i don't believe that he is racist.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Both he and his wife are well beyond ridiculous IMO. Take pro wrassling, deduct 60 IQ points and voila.


For that hairdo alone, he should have his show pulled.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> That he ever had one in the first place was even sadder....


I agree. The fact that a former convicted murderer with 18 counts of Armed Robbery becomes a celebrity is way beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Hey!!!! "Cleanheads" lose the right to judge the hirsute. :smile::smile:


Hey, don't hate me because I'm beautiful.:wave:


Even the smilies are almost exclusively chrome-domed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

"The fact that a former convicted murderer with 18 counts of Armed Robbery becomes a celebrity is way beyond my comprehension."
The fact that people are dumb enough, are so complacent when it comes to entertainment that they'll tune in to watch this ignorance is what blows my mind....

Who has time, energy, or interest enough in this idiot and his antics to MAKE him a celebrity??? 

Besides the people who are making buckets of $$ off him.....


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Just curious, and pardon my ignorance, but is there anyone else here who's never seen his show? Seems like I've seen his image on a commercial or something, but I thought that guy was a wrestler.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've sat through an episode or two.

I think they are going for the whole 'these guys are so pathetic it's entertaining thing'. It doesn't work for me - kind of like Family Guy, only it's not a cartoon.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've sat through an episode or two.
> 
> I think they are going for the whole 'these guys are so pathetic it's entertaining thing'.


+1 we've watched some and it's like joke or something. Sometimes it was embarrasing to watch... like watching a train wreck. 

A friend recently came back from Hawaii wearing one of the shows t-shirts and she was warned when she bought it NOT to wear it downtown Honolulu as she might get shot. Aparently their offices are riddled with bullet holes... Some quality tv programming there!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> Your wife/girlfriend can be just like her:
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/0/Product/21001/ProductDetail.aspx


Gee Thanks Paul. That really puts a dent in my zipper


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have seen ads for it, but never watched the show. I gather it's not a drama. I don't dig his style, or for that matter his job, but whatever floats your/his boat is no concern of mine. TV sures gets weird sometimes. Reminds me it's time to practice guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I can only hope they take that show off the TV. I cant beleive it ever got passed the first season.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Whether his statements were taken out of context or not as he claims it to be, I still feel bad for him (not that I condone racism. I've been on the receiving end of it far too many times for that). That was a private phone conversation with his son. In all likelihood, he's the one who sold it to the Enquirer. Think about it. He was double-crossed by his own son.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Whether his statements were taken out of context or not, I still feel bad for him. That was a private phone conversation with his son. In all likelihood, he's the one who sold it to the Enquirer. Think about it. He was double-crossed by his own son.


Couldn't agree more. That sucks. I don't watch his show but my in-laws watch him on a regular basis. They love it!! Hats, T-shirts everything...(not the Beth costumes - as far as I know)

I'm sure "Dog" has done some shitty things in the past, but it doesn't look like he's doing robberies now. If anyone is to blame for putting shows like that on TV it's the networks and the viewing public for watching it. 

I think it's just human nature. Our voyeuristic side - like slowing down and gawking while driving by a messy accident scene (unless you're looking for a place to park so you can jump out and help). While I'm sure he's into it for the ride, IMO he is nothing more than another person exploited on North American TV.

Before the networks shut down "Dog" they should really consider canceling that talk show where everyone fights - I think his name is Jerry Springer or something - now there's a train wreck of a show!!

:wave:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Just curious, and pardon my ignorance, but is there anyone else here who's never seen his show? Seems like I've seen his image on a commercial or something, but I thought that guy was a wrestler.


I'm another who never knew who this joker was until he was in the news for being in jail in Mexico, which like Canada, takes a very dim view of the bounty hunting types.

Cheers!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Geek said:


> I'm another who never knew who this joker was until he was in the news for being in jail in Mexico, which like Canada, takes a very dim view of the bounty hunting types.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah, one way to look at it is that bail bondsmen are borderline loan sharks and bounty hunters their 'muscle'. 

I had actually seen the TV here in Korea. His 'nuggets of wisdom' are always good for a laugh. As far as the show itself, it's no worse than many of the other reality shows. At least, this one isn't scripted from beginning to end.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As with all such "entertainment" it's not the program itself or the characters in it which bother me. 

It's the fact that enough people watch it to support the show.


I don't get it. At the risk of sounding elitist, it's an insult to my intelligence.


And yes, based on listening to the tape, he's a racist in my opinion.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can only hope they take that show off the TV. I cant beleive it ever got passed the first season.


...its actually no better or worse than anything else that passes for entertainment on mainstream television.

back when i used to watch tv, i actually got a kick out of that show.

but, again, i think his apology was genuine, and proof that he is not a racist, even if his remarks were.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...its actually no better or worse than anything else that passes for entertainment on mainstream television.
> 
> back when i used to watch tv, i actually got a kick out of that show.
> 
> ...


I also don't watch TV. I don't have cable or satelite and don't miss it.

His apology is not convincing to me. The only reason he offers it is because he was caught on tape.

I believe his true character was obvious in his phone conversation.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I also don't watch TV. I don't have cable or satelite and don't miss it.
> 
> His apology is not convincing to me. The only reason he offers it is because he was caught on tape.
> 
> I believe his true character was obvious in his phone conversation.


If he didn't apologize, he would surely get fired. I don't know if it was sincere, but it doesn't prove anything.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dog the ex-bounty hunter



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - A reality TV show starring celebrity bounty hunter Duane "Dog" Chapman was pulled from the air indefinitely on Friday, two days after a private phone conversation in which he used a racial slur was posted online.
> 
> Cable channel A&E suspended production of the fifth series of Chapman's popular show, "Dog the Bounty Hunter," as the phone call was made public on Wednesday, but on Friday the network went a step further.
> 
> ...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Come on now!!! Are you at all surprised?? Just look at the *******!!

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "The fact that a former convicted murderer with 18 counts of Armed Robbery becomes a celebrity is way beyond my comprehension."
> The fact that people are dumb enough, are so complacent when it comes to entertainment that they'll tune in to watch this ignorance is what blows my mind....
> 
> Who has time, energy, or interest enough in this idiot and his antics to MAKE him a celebrity???
> ...


Clint you 'ol dog you!!! We finally see eye to eye on something!!! Cut it out right now,,,your makin' sense!!:wave:

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...its actually no better or worse than anything else that passes for entertainment on mainstream television.
> 
> back when i used to watch tv, i actually got a kick out of that show.
> 
> ...


Dave,,I never thought you were so gullible.

CT.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

While I don't advocate the use of the "n" word, why is ok for rappers to use it, but for anyone else it's taboo. They use it so much that it's almost a challenge issued to anyone listening to their music. You would think that they would get even more air time and condemnation for the use of the word. Kinda hypocritical isn't it. 

When I see the public outcry over these things I kinda laugh. But I guess it sells news papers/ magazines and air time. Media frenzy, I think they call it. Anything to make a buck or get air time. 

My .02


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> While I don't advocate the use of the "n" word, *why is ok for rappers to use it, but for anyone else it's taboo.* They use it so much that it's almost a challenge issued to anyone listening to their music. You would think that they would get even more air time and condemnation for the use of the word. Kinda hypocritical isn't it.
> 
> When I see the public outcry over these things I kinda laugh. But I guess it sells news papers/ magazines and air time. Media frenzy, I think they call it. Anything to make a buck or get air time.
> 
> My .02



That's language for you. It's all about connotation and socio-linguistic factors in this case. It neither unfair nor hypocritical. Whether you like it or not, language and its rules are determined by its users.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> While I don't advocate the use of the "n" word, why is ok for rappers to use it, but for anyone else it's taboo....


Terms of Endearment. If your budy calls you a a-hole (or whatever), he can get away with that as you might not find it all that offensive. If a total stranger, or say your Girlfriend's ex-boyfriend calls you an a-hole (or whatever)- he might not get off so easy.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Terms of Endearment. If your budy calls you a a-hole (or whatever), he can get away with that as you might not find it all that offensive. If a total stranger, or say your Girlfriend's ex-boyfriend calls you an a-hole (or whatever)- he might not get off so easy.


You're describing the relationship that exists between connotation, audience and register. Simply put, grammaticality isn't the only criteria, something your high school English teacher conveniently forgot to tell you. Essentially, spoken and written discourse must follow context specific generalizations, or rules, that are determined by the speakers within that context.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Terms of Endearment. If your budy calls you a a-hole (or whatever), he can get away with that as you might not find it all that offensive. If a total stranger, or say your Girlfriend's ex-boyfriend calls you an a-hole (or whatever)- he might not get off so easy.


I've been called much much worse and just laughed it off.  

Unless I value the source of those words, I don't put too much weight into them. 

My point was, every public figure is at the mercy of the media. I won't condemn the guy based on one recorded phone conversation. It's all BS. Everyone knows the guy is totally rough around the edges red-neck. At least he's not wearing a suit and pretending to be someone else. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> While I don't advocate the use of the "n" word, why is ok for rappers to use it, but for anyone else it's taboo. They use it so much that it's almost a challenge issued to anyone listening to their music. You would think that they would get even more air time and condemnation for the use of the word. Kinda hypocritical isn't it.
> 
> When I see the public outcry over these things I kinda laugh. But I guess it sells news papers/ magazines and air time. Media frenzy, I think they call it. Anything to make a buck or get air time.
> 
> My .02


I guess my answer would be it ISn't ok for rappers to use the word. It's as offensive as much of their music is.

I can't speak for society at large and even less for the media, but to me, F shots and the word ni#%er in a song will instantly result in that song being turned off if I have control.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

*cranks the Hustle & Flow soundtrack*

crunk on that, m'******!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> You're describing the relationship that exists between connotation, audience and register. Simply put, grammaticality isn't the only criteria, something your high school English teacher conveniently forgot to tell you. Essentially, spoken and written discourse must follow context specific generalizations, or rules, that are determined by the speakers within that context.


Sorry, the point that was trying to get accross was that groups of people - social circles, entire societies etc. - can have labels put on them which they find offensive if delivered by someone outside of that group; however, they do not take offence if the term is used by someone within their group to describe themselves or another member of the group.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hamm. I see what you are saying and I it everyday. The trend is childish and it reminds me of my kids when they describe a problem on the playground. 

I realize that people do that and that it promotes a kind of solidarity within a group. The problem arises when the group lay claim to words or saying and then beat their chests and scream when people outside of their group use them. They might as well be elementary school kids making little schoolyard clubs. 

Milkman - as for the use of *&^% in song etc... that is exactly why I don't listen to rap / hip-hop anymore. I just think that it promotes hatred and intolerance. It's too bad because I really dig the grooves. If only the lyrics were a little less on the negative side. Ok, a lot less on the negative side.

By the way - this is an interesting discussion. I hope no one gets offended. Sometimes, emails/posts can be misinterpreted. :wave:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> *cranks the Hustle & Flow soundtrack*
> 
> crunk on that, m'******!


Your still not cool.:zzz:

CT.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Sorry, the point that was trying to get accross was that groups of people - social circles, entire societies etc. - can have labels put on them which they find offensive if delivered by someone outside of that group; however, they do not take offence if the term is used by someone within their group to describe themselves or another member of the group.


That would fall within the 'context specific generalizations' that I was talking about. Context is also determined by the relationship that exists between the speaker and the audience, you know.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Hamm. I see what you are saying and I it everyday. The trend is childish and it reminds me of my kids when they describe a problem on the playground.
> 
> I realize that people do that and that it promotes a kind of solidarity within a group. The problem arises when the group lay claim to words or saying and then beat their chests and scream when people outside of their group use them. They might as well be elementary school kids making little schoolyard clubs.


You could define it as 'ingroup bias', not that it matters. As I've already explained, the acceptability of a certain speech product is determined by the social context in which it was produced. So, people can use language in whichever way the want to use it within the confines of their own socio-linguistic group. That is why within the smaller group that includes the rappers, the 'n' word holds a different connotation than within the broader group that includes all North-American English speakers.

Unfortunately for rappers, they simply can't expect to use the 'n' word with abandon anymore because their music is now mainstream, it is being heard by members of other social groups than theirs. Consequently, the 'n' word will offend many members of the audience. I'm all for the right to free speech, but sometimes you have to watch your words...unless you're trying to offend the majority of the audience and/or manipulate a short portion the short portion of it into buying their albums.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Dave,,I never thought you were so gullible.
> CT.



...perhaps. only dog hisself knows for sure. he's not the brightest knife in the henhouse, but i do sense that he is, in his own way, sincere.

if i'm wrong for naively believing in people, well...that may not be the worst thing in the world...

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Isn't the Enquirer a tabloid?


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

it is was it is, doesn't suprise me that he got sold down the river! Maybe now he will worry more about controlling his own life.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

DUCK said:


> it is was it is, doesn't suprise me that he got sold down the river! Maybe now he will worry more about controlling his own life.


By his own son no less. What kind of man do you have to be to get sold out by your child?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> By his own son no less. What kind of man do you have to be to get sold out by your child?


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

GREED is definately a powerful tool in the wrong hands, he isn't the first to sling dirt and unfortunately he probably won't be the last.

Not sure what is more interesting, what we see on TV or hear what is said behind closed doors!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> By his own son no less. What kind of man do you have to be to get sold out by your child?


It doesn't seem like they had a close relationship. 'Dog' has been married a few times, so I doubt these two spent much time together.


----------

